# Zwangs-Update für Microsoft Live Messenger



## Newsfeed (1 September 2009)

Weil auch der Live Messenger die verwundbaren ATL-Bibliotheken verwendet, sollen jetzt alle Anwender auf neue Versionen umgestellt werden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

